# badly behaved on walks



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am no expert but a few things we have done thus far on walks...we bought an Easy Walk Harness, this prevents pulling. Koda was always a puller, she was good on our normal walk but if we went anywhere outside the norm, she just PULLED! So now with this we haven't had any problems and we don't run the risk of her hurting her neck. 

Other dogs, maybe save the time to visit with dogs to times other than walks. If she wants to say hello to one, put her in a sit and tell her wait. If the other dog approaches and she goes crazy step back and get her back under control (obviously this would have to be done on leash). 

Re-calls, we play a game (suggested by someone on the forum) every night where me and my husband go and hide in different rooms and call for her to come. She LOVES it..and now comes to us much better than she has in the past. 

Those are a few tips in my short time with Koda, hope it helps!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

baumgartml16 said:


> Re-calls, we play a game (suggested by someone on the forum) every night where me and my husband go and hide in different rooms and call for her to come. She LOVES it..and now comes to us much better than she has in the past.
> 
> Those are a few tips in my short time with Koda, hope it helps!


Sharlette pulls a bit and I am going to get her a harness because of the pulling. Do you have a harness suggestion? I have been to scared to give her off leash time because I am so fearful she wont re-call. this is a GREAT suggestion on how to maybe get her to re-call well before I try off leash re-call in an outside setting. THANK YOU!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Pemphredo said:


> Sharlette pulls a bit and I am going to get her a harness because of the pulling. Do you have a harness suggestion? I have been to scared to give her off leash time because I am so fearful she wont re-call. this is a GREAT suggestion on how to maybe get her to re-call well before I try off leash re-call in an outside setting. THANK YOU!


Don't get a regular harness for pulling, go with the Easy walk harness if that is what you want. The regular harnesses encourage pulling. 
There is also the gentle leader, though with a pup that young, you can try teaching good manners on the least at this age.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> Don't get a regular harness for pulling, go with the Easy walk harness if that is what you want. The regular harnesses encourage pulling.
> There is also the gentle leader, though with a pup that young, you can try teaching good manners on the least at this age.


Maybe I am calling it the wrong thing. she is turning around and biting at the leash and like pulling on it like tug a war... when I say stop she stops right away and goes back to walking nicely..... but then like 5 min later she does it again.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Pemphredo said:


> Maybe I am calling it the wrong thing. she is turning around and biting at the leash and like pulling on it like tug a war... when I say stop she stops right away and goes back to walking nicely..... but then like 5 min later she does it again.


Oh, well that is just her trying to play. Just correct the behavior and don't ever let her do it. Hopefully she will stop. A harness would be something you may want to try in this case. Usually when people refer to pulling, the dog is dragging the owners on walks!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yea, Koda does both but we got the Easy Walk Harness for the pulling factor. 

If you can master re-calls inside, you can put her on a tie-out outside that is quite long and then practice out there too. We took Koda to a baseball field that was fenced in and worked on them there too. There are options to make sure she is safe outside while working on re-calls.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

baumgartml16 said:


> Yea, Koda does both but we got the Easy Walk Harness for the pulling factor.
> 
> If you can master re-calls inside, you can put her on a tie-out outside that is quite long and then practice out there too. We took Koda to a baseball field that was fenced in and worked on them there too. There are options to make sure she is safe outside while working on re-calls.


Yes my husband is a coach/teacher at a local school and I was planning on taking her to their field at his school to practice with. She as of right now is too small to walk me LOL


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi! You guys all have great suggestions so I will try different ones... First of all, try and be conscientious of your energy... I'm guessing that when you see a dog you tense up and anticipate the pull.......... This will translate to your dog, believe it or not... See the result you want and make it happen... When it comes to pulling... Short, sharp corrections are necessary and those must be up or to the side because if you pull back (especially for prolonged periods, such as when keeping him from another dog) then you are challenging him and will only get him more fired up... DO NOT go forward if he pulls... Keep calm, keep your corrections short and sharp and either up or to the side, and don't move forward until he has accepted that you aren't going anywhere until he calms down.... This is going to take PRACTICE tho... It isn't going to fix him overnight, but if done correctly you should see results immediately! GOOD LUCK!!!!! I really hope this helps you!!!


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

baumgartml16 said:


> I am no expert but a few things we have done thus far on walks...we bought an Easy Walk Harness, this prevents pulling. Koda was always a puller, she was good on our normal walk but if we went anywhere outside the norm, she just PULLED! So now with this we haven't had any problems and we don't run the risk of her hurting her neck.
> 
> Other dogs, maybe save the time to visit with dogs to times other than walks. If she wants to say hello to one, put her in a sit and tell her wait. If the other dog approaches and she goes crazy step back and get her back under control (obviously this would have to be done on leash).
> 
> ...


 I was going to write a long winded post of advice, but this post I quoted covers all of it nicely. The easy walk harness is a wonderful tool. My guy was a crazed puller when I rescued him. But now he is great on walks.


----------

